
Show HN Self-hosted file cloud - m4rc3lv
https://syncstuff.org/
======
dylz
Curious, why mono + .exe as a default, instead of .NET Core?

~~~
m4rc3lv
Because I know the .NET framework and its tooling very good, I still have to
delve into .NET core.

